# 3 Wood Fairway Shot



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey,
Recently i got a new fairway wood (15') i can crush it off a tee but its no use on the fairway its just like a powerful putter :laugh: anyway am i doing anything wrong with my stance or what? thanks guys


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If your hitting it a ton from the tee position, it should be a piece of cake off the fairway. Exact same shot, both are sweeps, just think of it as a low tee'd shot. 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If your linedriving it, or topping it, it means your lifting uo to early in your downswing. Don't try ot hit it as hard as you would from the tee. Just focus on clean contact, and the club will do the rest.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I set up with the ball a little further back in my stance than when I hit it off the tee. That's about the only change I make. It took me a while to get used to hitting my FW on the fairways, but now, I feel fairly confident in them.

Some club aficionados can chime in, but some FW are easier to hit from the deck than others - so I've heard.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Guys will try that at the range tomorrow


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Recently i got a new fairway wood (15')


That is one LONG fairway wood. A club that long takes a while to release, so pausing for an extra few seconds at the top should give you the time you need to make solid contact.

/immaturity

Take more of an iron swing as opposed to a driver swing.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Another thing that may help, is to tilt the shaft forward a bit, and try a more descending blow to the ball..not as much as an iron, but somewhere in between.


----------



## ironhitter (Apr 16, 2007)

Another solution would be to use 2 different 3 wood. When I use to play competitively, I had 2 14.5degree Titleist 975F in my bag. One with TrueTemper S300 for mashing it off the tee and one with stock graphite regular flex (sorry forgot the name of the shaft on that one). By using more flex shaft, your ball trajectory usually goes higher. 

I lost about 20 yards with regular flex one but I was able to swing with just a tempo instead of a strong force to hit the ball which resulted in consistant shots.

Other way would be to cut the shaft by inch or two and hit it like middle iron which I personally don't recommend.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

pat.p said:


> Hey,
> Recently i got a new fairway wood (15') i can crush it off a tee but its no use on the fairway its just like a powerful putter :laugh: anyway am i doing anything wrong with my stance or what? thanks guys


Hey,

Hope your able to solve your problem..

Try go slow first on your full swing, use your left hand to push it and not your right hand, then try go 80% on your down swing, Maybe this can work.

Im thinkin that your swing speed is so fast that when your ball is in the ground, you kinda topped the ball.

Also try punching it first at the driving range, no follow through, see if you can hit the ball if you just punch it. Once you get the groove, then try it with your full swing plus follow through.

Happy hitting


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel the other way.
im more confident hitting it off of the ground. i cant remember the last time i teed my 3wood up. so its been a while.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the same problem, which is why I love my hybrid. I'm too green of a golfer to really be giving advise, but I think I understand the problem. If the club is topping the ball, or not getting down low enough into the grass, the bottom of your swing may be before or after the ball. This problem would not be noticable off the tee because you have some clearance to work with. I'd watch where the grass is being hit with some practice swings to see if this is the case. 

Take this with a grain of salt since I shoot over 100


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Its sorted no linedrives no topps no slices no shanks its high and straight for me!


----------

